# Boost or Ensure?



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Long story short.For 10 years, I barely eat breakfast because it bothers my IBS-D. I am lactose intolerant and I hate lactaid milk so I barely get enough nutrients. I really want to gain weight. Has anyone tried Boost/Ensure that is in the same boat as me? Which do you prefer/take? I've heard mixed things and decided this was the best place to get feedback? Thanks guys.


----------

